# Pen Style for a brand new vaper.



## GlacieredPyro

Hey Yall,

I have a friend that want's in on vaping.
She however prefers a smaller more discreet pen style device.

I don't think a twisp will work for her. She is stronk on the stinkies and her past twisp experience was poor. I've looked around but have no idea what would make a good device. I suspect MTL will be her preference for sure.

I showed her the Eleaf iJust 2 but she still feels like it is too big.
I looked at the Osiris Double Kit but couldn't find any decent reviews on it.
No idea what to suggest at this point.

Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## BumbleBee

GlacieredPyro said:


> Hey Yall,
> 
> I have a friend that want's in on vaping.
> She however prefers a smaller more discreet pen style device.
> 
> I don't think a twisp will work for her. She is stronk on the stinkies and her past twisp experience was poor. I've looked around but have no idea what would make a good device. I suspect MTL will be her preference for sure.
> 
> I showed her the Eleaf iJust 2 but she still feels like it is too big.
> I looked at the Osiris Double Kit but couldn't find any decent reviews on it.
> No idea what to suggest at this point.
> 
> Any help would be much appreciated.


imo the iJust2 is too much, certainly not a MTL device. The Osiris kit is the other side of the coin, not enough, and I suspect the availability of coils are going to be a problem. I would suggest the Nautilus mini, ideally with an iStick 30 or even 40w. This combo is very compact and she will get used to the size very quickly. (I just know there is a dirty joke in there somewhere). Alternatively you can look at something like a Vision Spinner type battery but a setup like this is actually bulkier than the iStick.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

I had an ESAM-T battery with a Kangertech FMOW clearomiser. It is an e-go device but miles a head of the TWISP. 

I have upgraded to a sub-ohm device (still pen-style): Aspire CF mod, 18650 battery and Kangertech Subtank Mini. 

Although the tube is rather huge, I love that I don't have to carry a box around.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## GlacieredPyro

Lucian Rajah said:


> I had an ESAM-T battery with a Kangertech FMOW clearomiser. It is an e-go device but miles a head of the TWISP.
> 
> I have upgraded to a sub-ohm device (still pen-style): Aspire CF mod, 18650 battery and Kangertech Subtank Mini.
> 
> Although the tube is rather huge, I love that I don't have to carry a box around.



Nice setup (Aspire).
She is digging this over the iStick so far.
I see however that it lists as supporting up to 1 ohm.

I'm guesing you arent using this for MTL?


----------



## Wyvern

Hi there, I am the new person Pyro is referring to. The reason I am looking for a pen style is also more for the fact that my hands are tiny and because of a small deformity, the pen style is just more comfortable for me to hold.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Wyvern said:


> Hi there, I am the new person Pyro is referring to. The reason I am looking for a pen style is also more for the fact that my hands are tiny and because of a small deformity, the pen style is just more comfortable for me to hold.


Hi and welcome to the forum @Wyvern 

Let me try and help with a few suggestions




From left to right,

1. The simple EVOD kit by Kangertech. 
Pros - Compact and small, sounds like what you're describing will be comfortable for you to use. Simple to operate, just push button and vape.
Cons - Not sure if they're even available anywhere. Produces adequate vapor, definitely not enough for heavy smokers unless you are _Very _motivated. No voltage or airflow adjustment. You don't know when the battery is going to die on you, can't vape while charging.

2. Nautilus Mini on Twist type battery.
Pros - Awesome tank, especially for mouth to lung style vaping. Has airflow adjustment. Battery voltage can be adjusted to suit your needs.
Cons - You don't know when the battery is going to die on you, can't vape while charging. It's massive.

3. Nautilus Mini on Presa 40w
Pros - Awesome tank, especially for mouth to lung style vaping. Has airflow adjustment. The mod displays power settings and battery level on the screen. USB charging so you can vape while it charges. Awesome fire button.
Cons- May be a bit heavy for first time users but you adapt to the weight very quickly.

What I like about the Presa is that is so comfortable to use, there is no fire button to find, simply place the device in your hand and squeeze. I think VapeMob has them, maybe try and get to one of their stores and try a few devices out to see what will work best for you.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## SampleBox

The Kangertech EMOW Kit is a great starter kit. It comes with a charger and wall socket, tank, 1300mah VV battery and six 1.5 ohm coil heads for R750. Great deal and awesome device. I love my sub ohm vaping and have setups for that, but my EMOW is my go to device for when I am out and about or for when the occasion calls for greater discretion. Works very well with 50/50 juice.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Wyvern

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/eleaf-isti...combo-eleaf-ijust-d16-aspire-k1-combo.t15704/

I am having a look at this as well. What do you think?

My biggest issue is I am right handed and making a fist is some days a bit of an issue. I dont mind looking for the button at all. We do have a Vapemob near me and I will go have a look as wellover the weekend.


----------



## BumbleBee

Wyvern said:


> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/eleaf-isti...combo-eleaf-ijust-d16-aspire-k1-combo.t15704/
> 
> I am having a look at this as well. What do you think?
> 
> My biggest issue is I am right handed and making a fist is some days a bit of an issue. I dont mind looking for the button at all. We do have a Vapemob near me and I will go have a look as wellover the weekend.


The d16 might just work for you, but the best would be to get these things in your hand and see what suits you best. But, what might look nice and fit your hand may not provide you with the vape you need, so you may just need to compromise somewhere.


----------



## Wyvern

BumbleBee said:


> The d16 might just work for you, but the best would be to get these things in your hand and see what suits you best. But, what might look nice and fit your hand may not provide you with the vape you need, so you may just need to compromise somewhere.


I am honestly not to fussed about the look anymore, I just want something that I know will be comfy, I have a friend who also just started vaping, not sure what he uses, it is a pen but not a thin one. And I found it to be comfy almost like a cigar feel to it. I am more worried about the square part that might nit be comfortable for me.


----------



## BumbleBee

Wyvern said:


> I am honestly not to fussed about the look anymore, I just want something that I know will be comfy, I have a friend who also just started vaping, not sure what he uses, it is a pen but not a thin one. And I found it to be comfy almost like a cigar feel to it. I am more worried about the square part that might nit be comfortable for me.


This is why I like the iStick range and the Presa, the edges are very comfortably rounded, no annoying sharp edges

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Wyvern

Thanks for the advice I will also go have a look at the shop on saturday and see what they recommend.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g

Nah dude what she needs is.

Evod on a itaste vv3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## stevie g

That's what she needs


----------



## Wyvern

Can you tell me a bit more about it? Why do you recommend it? 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## stevie g

Itaste vv3 with evod atomizer.

Same chip as the famous mvp2.

1 - 11 watts
Watt/volt mode
Puff counter
USB passthrough
Button changes color on battery state

Charges from any cellphone charger whilst vaping or not.

Think eCiggies carries stock.


----------



## Wyvern

Ok awesome and where can I source it from? I need to check prices so that I can start saving up if needs be

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## stevie g

Iclear16 atomizer dual coil also a good option over the evod... Puts out more vapour.


----------



## stevie g

*083 379 4344 try this guy maybe he can help*


----------



## BumbleBee

Sprint said:


> View attachment 37115
> 
> 
> Iclear16 atomizer dual coil also a good option over the evod... Puts out more vapour.


Oh hell no! Those things are aweful  even worse than Twisp clearos

The itaste vv is a viable option though, paired with a mini nautilus

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Wyvern

Well let me see if I can buy the other one I linked. It suits my pocket aka money for now and then when I can afford to upgrade I will 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## stevie g

BumbleBee said:


> Oh hell no! Those things are aweful  even worse than Twisp clearos
> 
> The itaste vv is a viable option though, paired with a mini nautilus


 you're entitled to an opinion. It is better than a twisp clearo as I've owned both. Evod is better quality I will concede.


----------



## stevie g

The nautilus mini is a piece of s#%t though. Drop it once broken and how many faulty coils?. Out a pack of 5 I had 5 faulty.


----------



## Viper_SA

I had a D16 and an iStick 30W. The 30W felt way more comfortable, also the button presses with your index finger instead of the thumb. Whichever finger you have an issue with will be the deciding factor I think.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Sprint said:


> The nautilus mini is a piece of s#%t though. Drop it once broken and how many faulty coils?. Out a pack of 5 I had 5 faulty.


That's like saying that a Tata is better than a BMW because if you crash a BMW into a truck it breaks. There is no way to even begin to compare the Nautilus to a CE4/iclear16, they are from completely different eras. 

You might have just gotten a bad batch of coils, I've gone through countless packs of coils and only had 1 dud.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Wyvern

Viper_SA said:


> I had a D16 and an iStick 30W. The 30W felt way more comfortable, also the button presses with your index finger instead of the thumb. Whichever finger you have an issue with will be the deciding factor I think.


Thanks, my issues are with the middle finger and ring finger and thumb, so that will definitely help then


----------



## wazarmoto

I would go for this if u was in her position 

http://www.electrostix.co.za/pro-v-e-cigarette/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Sprint said:


> That's what she needs



Lol @Sprint, i think thats what i need!

I still have my vv2 and since my wife annexed my MVPs i have put the vv2 back in service
Such a great little device. Forgot all about it. And it doesnt roll off a table.
Just has quite a puny battery - 800 mah i think, so good for about 1 Evod tankful of juice
Lovely DC power delivery

I wonder what they did in the vv3 and who stocks it (if at all)


----------



## Coco

Jeez, ok, you had me scratching my head. Browsed around the stores as well. My big issue is that I find difficulty recommending stuff that I won't use myself. And I've been on iSticks and small boxy stuff a while now. (I comfortably swap between inhale-to-lung, mouth-to-lung and temperature control, so appreciate most "types"...)

With the iJust2 size is a bit bulky, I got a bit stuck. Something you may want to try, bit of mix-and-match. eGo battery with the Nautilus mini. (Or the Subtank Nano with the eGo battery - basically the same coils Mr G is using, just the smaller diameter version of the tank)

Added a photo of those 2 smaller options - Nautilus on the left, Subtank in the middle - eVic Mini box for size on the right)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BumbleBee

@Wyvern i see you picked up a bargain in the classifieds, let us know how it goes

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wyvern

BumbleBee said:


> @Wyvern i see you picked up a bargain in the classifieds, let us know how it goes


Yep, couldnt resist it. So will know by monday  I will go get some juice this weekend so long tho - I saw I have a shop near me that sells the juice, and not just a pnp or spar - just sad that our tobacconist closed down beginning of the year, they were awesome. They got me interested in vaping.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Coco

Oooh, iStick 10W + GS Air - I liked that combo a lot, nice and tiny. Unfortunately I stripped the threads in both of my iStick 10Ws, a real unhappy Sunday that was...

The GS Air is a very underrated atomizer, does the job perfectly for MTL. Had mine out this weekend again, still works

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KB_314

For a tank I think you're assured of quality with an Aspire mini Nautilus. 
The mod/battery - I'd normally say an istick but if a proper pen style battery is more comfortable, then the itaste vv could be worth looking at. It's not often recommended but it might just be the one that's closest to a pen'type battery, but still offers vw and a display, with pass-through charging. This was actually my first ever vw battery and it served well - mine was the older v2 version i think (maybe even the v1!). Works fine with a nautilus and has enough power for it (just)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KB_314

KB_314 said:


> For a tank I think you're assured of quality with an Aspire mini Nautilus.
> The mod/battery - I'd normally say an istick but if a proper pen style battery is more comfortable, then the itaste vv could be worth looking at. It's not often recommended but it might just be the one that's closest to a pen'type battery, but still offers vw and a display, with pass-through charging. This was actually my first ever vw battery and it served well - mine was the older v2 version i think (maybe even the v1!). Works fine with a nautilus and has enough power for it (just)


Oops... I see it's already been decided. Let us know your thoughts


----------



## Wyvern

Thanks everyone for the advice, I will let you all know how it goes once I receive the parcel.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ashish_na2



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wyvern

So just a huge shoutout to @Lingogrey - my parcel arrived this morning by 9am! So I was sooooooooooooo excited. I went to Vapemob on sat and got some juice. Now they are primed and ready to go. 
*5mins later*

Ok this will take a while to get used to, but I can see this will be in my handbag at all times.

Also @Lingogrey - thanks for the awesome 2 page tutorial that you sent as well! I really appreciate it!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## GlacieredPyro

Welcome to the wonderfull world of vaping wyv.
Now to try find a similar setup for another mate.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Wyvern said:


> So just a huge shoutout to @Lingogrey - my parcel arrived this morning by 9am! So I was sooooooooooooo excited. I went to Vapemob on sat and got some juice. Now they are primed and ready to go.
> *5mins later*
> 
> Ok this will take a while to get used to, but I can see this will be in my handbag at all times.
> 
> Also @Lingogrey - thanks for the awesome 2 page tutorial that you sent as well! I really appreciate it!


Yay!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wyvern

BumbleBee said:


> Yay!


I have to say I am already addicted and I have barely started

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Coco

Wyvern said:


> I have to say I am already addicted and I have barely started



Let us know how it works out, it can be a bit fiddly and/or tough at the start, but well worth it.

And so it starts, another one joins us on the dark side - as the saying goes, we have cookies

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wyvern

Coco said:


> Let us know how it works out, it can be a bit fiddly and/or tough at the start, but well worth it.
> 
> And so it starts, another one joins us on the dark side - as the saying goes, we have cookies


Fortunately I have a vape shop 5 mins from my work place - so if I am desperate I shall bug them. So far I havent had issues, except that I barely taste the mint that they reccomended to me. And obviously getting used to the vapor instead of smoke. I am playing around with the voltages, but so far the lower the better for my throat.


----------



## Lingogrey

Wyvern said:


> So just a huge shoutout to @Lingogrey - my parcel arrived this morning by 9am! So I was sooooooooooooo excited. I went to Vapemob on sat and got some juice. Now they are primed and ready to go.
> *5mins later*
> 
> Ok this will take a while to get used to, but I can see this will be in my handbag at all times.
> 
> Also @Lingogrey - thanks for the awesome 2 page tutorial that you sent as well! I really appreciate it!



Only a pleasure @Wyvern! It was great 'doing business' with you. Enjoy your vaping journey!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## dwayne19420

Wyvern said:


> So just a huge shoutout to @Lingogrey - my parcel arrived this morning by 9am! So I was sooooooooooooo excited. I went to Vapemob on sat and got some juice. Now they are primed and ready to go.
> *5mins later*
> 
> Ok this will take a while to get used to, but I can see this will be in my handbag at all times.
> 
> Also @Lingogrey - thanks for the awesome 2 page tutorial that you sent as well! I really appreciate it!


I have the same little gadget love this little thing great purchase nice stealthy mod.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wyvern

I have to say I thought I would struggle to make the change. Its not a struggle at all! I have a habit of smoking in my car whilst driving. So lunch time I got in, lit my normal stinky, had 2 drags, killed it. Activated the mini and was happy. I have a feeling I wont need my stinkies but I shall keep a pack around for just in case.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Alan snyders

Wyvern said:


> I have to say I thought I would struggle to make the change. Its not a struggle at all! I have a habit of smoking in my car whilst driving. So lunch time I got in, lit my normal stinky, had 2 drags, killed it. Activated the mini and was happy. I have a feeling I wont need my stinkies but I shall keep a pack around for just in case.



Good day..how is it going,,have you upgraded to something else yet?

Just curious what set up are you useing
Thx


----------



## KB_314

hehe - yep, I think she got the "bug" and has upgraded since this thread to drippers and rebuildable tanks. @Wyvern what's your adv atm? Last I saw I think you were rocking a VTC Mini & aromamiser combo?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DarkSide

Don't you just love the "bug", no cure for this, only possible remedy is more mods and tanks and juice!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Wyvern

Alan snyders said:


> Good day..how is it going,,have you upgraded to something else yet?
> 
> Just curious what set up are you useing
> Thx


hehehe lets see

I am currently using the Evic mini with Aromamizer as well as the cuboid with aroma, I also have the velocity and twisted messes clone dripper 
Yes I am now over 5months stinky free tho  And the pen has gone to another friend and the istick mini is with my mum

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Wyvern said:


> hehehe lets see
> 
> I am currently using the Evic mini with Aromamizer as well as the cuboid with aroma, I also have the velocity and twisted messes clone dripper
> Yes I am now over 5months stinky free tho  And the pen has gone to another friend and the istick mini is with my mum



Congrats on the 5 months @Wyvern !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wyvern

Thanks @Silver! I can't believe how quickly the time went by! 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

